# ICS+tether



## howlatnight (Jan 4, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get tethering working on ICS? If so what are the settings? I love AOKP but while traveling I have to go back to an old sense rom to get tethering working. I'd love not to have to do this.

I've tried the built in tether and the exeperimental 3.1 beta11 build from the google code project.

Current set up is AOKP M4 + Aeroevan's v8 kernel. Device profile Gnexus and mode is set to netd.I can see the network but it's never secured.

hopefully someone smarter than I has figured this out.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

tethering works 100% fine on aeroevan's cm9...
that's how I got it to work


----------



## bodi (Feb 23, 2012)

AOKP M4, stock kernel, boot manager with wireless tether v11 beta works for my cm9 touchpad, laptop, and desktop using ad-hoc non encrypted access controlled settings.

It used to work fine on aeroevan cm9 (some feb build w/ v8 kernel)but 3-13 build w/ stock kernel isn't working for me now.

edit: device is on auto profile

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knipp21 (Jan 8, 2012)

howlatnight said:


> Has anyone been able to get tethering working on ICS? If so what are the settings? I love AOKP but while traveling I have to go back to an old sense rom to get tethering working. I'd love not to have to do this.
> 
> I've tried the built in tether and the exeperimental 3.1 beta11 build from the google code project.
> 
> ...


If you ever visit xda the fix is in the op of the ics discussion thread.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## METALHEAD (Jun 4, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have a link for that would you? I am on build 37 and I keep getting the error, "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped."


----------

